# lavatory



## mark handler (Jun 19, 2020)




----------



## TheCommish (Jun 20, 2020)

OK, how many cycles before the material cracks?


----------



## ICE (Jun 20, 2020)

The video kinda looks like a Remas production......a little too much about the sink for a work by Jeff.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 25, 2020)

Too cool but can you sit on it?


----------



## mark handler (Jun 26, 2020)

Does it meet IAPMO or ASTM or ANSI standards.....


----------



## e hilton (Jun 26, 2020)

And that diamond earring you removed and set on the counter ... wiped into the drain by the automatic squeegee.


----------



## ADAguy (Jun 26, 2020)

Must it be on emergency power too?


----------



## 1margaret1 (Jul 15, 2020)

I really liked it. It is not even bad in a modern style.


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 15, 2020)

ADAguy said:


> Must it be on emergency power too?



Why?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 15, 2020)

Because how will you wash your hands if the power fails but you can still flush the WC, or not?


----------



## mark handler (Jul 16, 2020)

and what if the earthquake breaks the watermain, is there a back-up water supply?


----------



## Rick18071 (Jul 16, 2020)

What if the well runs out of water?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 16, 2020)

Ok, line in the sand "quick" variety.


----------

